
Apache Atlas 1.0.0 released - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201806.mbox/%3C05E989B0-4F8E-4BCE-88B0-2CC06DE2241F%40apache.org%3E
======
based2
[http://atlas.apache.org/](http://atlas.apache.org/) Data Governance and
Metadata framework for Hadoop

